# irrigation systems



## Mpc_Mikey (Jan 3, 2011)

Right now I am a Plumbing Contractor In NC. I started back in Oct of last year. I do mostly service but will do any type of plumbing. I am trying to expand my Company. I have already signed up for a backflow testing class in a few weeks. 

My friend owns a lawn care company and I was talking to him about maybe getting into irrigation systems. I know in NC theres a license(thats no problem)

How do most of you bid jobs? By the sq foot? number of heads? or do you do it by time and parts? Any input would be helpful


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Try reading this.


----------



## Mpc_Mikey (Jan 3, 2011)

thanks


----------



## bigbuckeye (Feb 18, 2011)

*Big Money...*

In irrigation systems!!! I have a brother in law who knocks this business dead... albeit it with slave... I mean Mexican labor... BIG BUCKS is really in the servicing area... 6000 member client list.


----------



## swade (Apr 8, 2008)

After reading that link that Tin posted about 10 times you have to come up with a plan/sketch based on field measurements. There are countless companies that have a set price per zone but they are playing the percentages and hoping for the best. 

Like anything else sqft pricing just doesnt work in the long run. There are just too many variables in the cost of materials and its associated labor to be accurate. You will find yourself losing jobs because your too high on som or worse, getting the job because you are way low.

Quoting by number of heads is the same as sq ft pricing, just too many variables to be accurate.

Time and parts is the way to go.

Do a takeoff of that plan/sketch or source it out to a local irrigation supplier for a material list, most will do this free of charge if you buy the material from them. Many of these suppliers will also design a system for you as well.

Break out the labor into groups like trenching/pulling, mainline, lateral, bores, heads by type (rotors / pop ups, 4" vs 12" etc), wire, hang controller, rainsensor, backfill, seeding, etc. Assign production rates to each task and add up the total hours.

Factor in special site circumstances: excessive tree roots, sidewalk crossings, access to power / water, is a pump required.

Add it all up, add your markup to labor and material based on info from tins link and write it up.

Service work can be profitable as most of it is T&M and like bigbuckeye said its all about establishing that client list.


----------

